# Hourly rate



## kiwicon (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi, i`m relocating from New Zealand to Hawaii soon and want to know current hourly rates. I`m trade qualified in carpentry which means I design, quantity survey and construct anything within the residential sector. I am looking for a position on someones team while i get established, and secure my own contracts. What can I expect to be paid by my boss, and then what can I charge clients? I have been in the industry 15years and have good experience with project management in television also (makeover shows). Any idea of what I should I be getting paid on Kauai would be a help, thanks.


----------

